
Ask HN: Best Interactive Environment for SQL? - ridaj
What&#x27;s, for you, the best interactive environment for crafting SQL queries around here?<p>Things I&#x27;m wondering about:<p>* basic syntax help &#x2F; autoindent<p>* red underline for indicating errors<p>* function autocomplete<p>* table and field autocomplete<p>* partial results streaming<p>* progress indicators<p>* table exploration (looking at a table catalog etc.)<p>* &quot;workbench&quot; where you can save multiple queries<p>* link to visualization tools<p>* link off to more powerful statistical analysis tools<p>...
======
dundercoder
DataGrip by Jetbrains is decent. I really like the autocomplete found in the
psql client as well. Sublime Text has a few sql plugins that help with code
readability.

~~~
tcbasche
Anything Jetbrains seems to have pretty great SQL support in any case (e.g.
PyCharm, Goland etc.)

------
stephenr
Depends what flavour of SQL you want to use. As pointed out already the DB
plugin/DataGrip 'stand alone' app from Jetbrains is not bad, and has pretty
wide language/protocol support.

For MySQL/compatible stuff, I still end up back on SequelPro though, because
it's much "lighter", IMO.

------
lilfermat
I enjoy TablePlus throughly! I would download the free version and try it out.
It’s a game changer for people that do majority of the their transformation
and modeling in SQL. (Along with DBT).

------
slipwalker
i used to _love_ AquaDataStudio, but their license price went nuts sometime
ago, since then, i have been orbiting around datagrip.

